# Paphos Airport, minor situation.



## LadyExpat (Jun 21, 2011)

My better half works abroad for 5 weeks, comes home for five and the cycle repeats itself over. We had been planning to have him home bright and early on the 11th, grab a good sleep and then go pick up a close friend of mine from the airport in the late evening. As it turns out the friend is arriving late on the 10th, not the 11th so now we're in a bit of a situation.

Rebooking her flight will cost to much in fees and he's not going to be able to get his company to rebook his flights a day earlier. I have no car as he rents one when home and due to the hour in which my friend gets in, we can't ask someone we know to drive her.

So my question is this...I'm aware of the handful of taxi drivers on strike, however are there companies not yet striking or unlikely ever to? Fairly importantly do they have a webs so I can book fast and easy? And what would be the expected fee for them?

It'd be from Paphos airport to within Paphos city so I'm expecting roughly 30-50 euros for one way.

Cheers!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

How late is late? There's a bus from Pafos airport:

http://www.pafosbuses.com/files/website/PAFOS AIRPORT - ENGLISH.pdf

There's car services which are a bit dear, especially when you factor in night rates:

Taxi from Paphos Airport (PFO) to Paphos. Paphos Airport (PFO) transfers

My suggestion would be to check the yellow pages for taxi services and arrange a booking over the phone. I'm sure they won't all be striking.

CYTA YELLOW PAGES


----------



## LadyExpat (Jun 21, 2011)

Her flight gets in around 8:00pm, so through immigration and out by maybe 8:30ish I'd suspect.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless she gets through customs etc very quickly your friend will miss the 8.30 bus from the airport but there is another one at 10.30. If she dosnt mind waiting for a couple of hours it will be much cheaper than a taxi.


----------



## LadyExpat (Jun 21, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Unless she gets through customs etc very quickly your firned will miss the 8.30 bus from the airport but there is another one at 10.30. If she dosnt mind waiting for a couple of hours it will be much cheaper than a taxi.


We're fairly distant from any bus routes, well there is ONE bus route to our area but to date I don't think I've actually ever seen or heard it go by. I suspect a cab might be our only option.

Any idea how costly that &Sons taxi service is for a once way pickup?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We never use taxis so I have no idea about prices.
Perhaps some phone calls would be a good idea?


----------



## LadyExpat (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it may be in order, was hoping there was a way around it hehe but such is life.

Cheers for the help though


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Ask any of your friends, people in Cyprus tend to have a taxi driver they always use who gives them good prices.


----------

